# induction hob



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

lidl stocking single plate one for about £28/29 no bloody sign of a pan for one though, and from thursday thier doing a 150 inverter from a cigarette lighter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

rugbyken said:


> lidl stocking single plate one for about £28/29 no bloody sign of a pan for one though, and from thursday thier doing a 150 inverter from a cigarette lighter


Plenty of induction compatible pans available. Cheap ones in Tesco or right up to Debenhams own brand or John Lewis etc. 
Gerry


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just looking at my induction hob... it says on it 1KW so the inverter you are looking at is no where big enough just make sure you get the correct inverter for the hob you are thinking of getting... if you are looking at a 1KW inverter the current consumption would be in the order of 50amps.... best to use the mains or if wild camping stay with the gas......


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> lidl stocking single plate one for about £28/29 no bloody sign of a pan for one though, and from thursday thier doing a 150 inverter from a cigarette lighter


Lots of pans for induction hobs - if unsure take a magnet with you and if the magnet sticks to be bottom of the pan it is fine for induction.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

clive the inverter wasn't for the induction hob i just carry that cos its so light i use it when on ehu , i want an inverter to carry in my work's van to charge cordless batteries between jobs , looked up a de walt 18 volt mobile charger £74 a £14 inverter and one of the mains chargers i get with every appliance i buy should work for me,
just posted them both as general heads up for anyone needing either item , have seen very few even cheap pan sets that don't have the alloy heat sink on the bottom, at the moment i carry a la crueset pan which rather negates the weight saving


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

rugbyken said:


> clive the inverter wasn't for the induction hob i just carry that cos its so light i use it when on ehu , i want an inverter to carry in my work's van to charge cordless batteries between jobs , looked up a de walt 18 volt mobile charger £74 a £14 inverter and one of the mains chargers i get with every appliance i buy should work for me,
> just posted them both as general heads up for anyone needing either item , have seen very few even cheap pan sets that don't have the alloy heat sink on the bottom, at the moment i carry a la crueset pan which rather negates the weight saving


Have a look in Tesco. We get all of our throw away pans for cooker hob testing from Tesco, and as they are tested on every type of hob they have to be induction compatible. Our boss doesn't like us spending too much.
As suggested, take a magnet with you. I always have one as I always wear a magnetic bracelet.
Gerry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The induction hob from Lidl has 10 power settings and goes up to 2Kw.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Yorksbill posted it here. Got both the items must say brilliant bit of kit. Works well on the lower settings if the ampage is limited.

Graham


----------

